

A word from a 0.01%er - RaSoJo
http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2014/06/the-pitchforks-are-coming-for-us-plutocrats-108014.html?

======
sprkyco
For any history buff's out there I would be very interested in any instances
the economics of a nation were as disparate as they are now and were able to
stabilize to "normal" levels of inequality. The majority of instances that I
was able to recall or search for were only instances when a revolution
occurred in order to "stabilize" the inequalities rather than instances of
rich individuals recognizing a problem and soap-boxing vague methods of
rescue.

------
cornewut
Well, unfortunately feudalism lasted for quite some time...

